# 10 Year Rest



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi there

Weight trained regulary in my 20's but work and family commitments in my 30's took priority.

Having turned 40 last year i went back to the gym to lose some of the fat i had built up over the years and managed to lose a couple of stone focusing almost exclusively on cardio.

Really enjoyed going back and have got the bug again so have decided to try and put a bit of size back on now so have cut back on the cardio and started back on the weights.

Found this site over Xmas and have found it to be a really usefull source of information.

Things have certainly moved on in the last 10 years:thumb:

Look forward to using the site regulary and will try and keep you updated with my progress.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the 40+ gang!

And welcome to UKM


----------



## JAMESIO! (Nov 23, 2009)

just get some jungle juice that will get you back in form


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello mate


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome to the over 40's club mate, there's quite a few of us on here. Congrats with your progress since coming back. :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the kind welcome chaps.

Scanned a few old photos tonight from the last time i was training regulary.

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g191/Rotsocks7/SCAN0011.jpg

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g191/Rotsocks7/SCAN0016-1.jpg


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome back to lifting mate, nice physique btw in those pictures, g.luck with your come back.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Same as me mate, Getting back to what i enjoy after a 10 year absence.

Good physique in the pics - i'm sure it wont take you long - good old muscle memory!


----------



## MDK (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome back mate...your pictures are an inspiration!!


----------



## SuperSwole (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome, 40+ and getting younger all the time (or is that just in films)

Def harder to get the weight of but worth showing the boys up when you do. :thumb:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

welcome mate


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome, good luck with your training, you and I are in a similar boat, I was 40 last year and also got back into training after 10 years off, that was a year ago.

all the best, mark


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Welcome i'm not quite in the 40+ gang yet, got another 11 months for that. However, I will say that you will soon put your mass back on, muscle memory is better than any anabolic. I came back 3 years ago after 4 years off, and put on 4 stone in 4 months, some fat, but I got big and strong very very quickly, lifting heavy and eating loads. Just go for it, and you'll be surprised at the gift of maturity, muscle memory, and discipline (which is easier imo when you are older)


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks again for the kind comments and welcomes.

Was 12 stone in the attached photo from this years main holiday(I am the one on the left btw)

Started hitting the weights again in November and had put on 21 pounds by Xmas with a similar waist measurement.

Never seemed to struggle putting the size on it was getting rid of the fat that was the hard part for me(been reading up on here about T3/Clen so that should help come summer time)

Agree with BigJoe though my discipline is much better now than it was in my 20's when i was out every weekend on the lash,all dayers with no food etc.

Will post some picures when i have got some more solid training under my belt for comparison

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g191/Rotsocks7/Kos090242.jpg


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea good body frame, shame about the receedin hair line . . . :whistling:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha.To True

Fighting it but don't think it will be to long till the clippers are out:lol:


----------

